# ***VZW Stock Downloads***



## lexriley

Just some files I posted that might help out

STOCK DJ11 (Heimdall)
http://www.4shared.com/file/3skyGV3V...Tab-Stock.html

STOCK OTA DJ11 TO EC02 OTA UPDATE.ZIP
http://www.4shared.c...a11/update.html

STOCK OTA EC02 TO EI04A (GB 2.3.5) UPDATE.ZIP
http://www.4shared.com/file/w6CxOQfB..._to_EI04A.html

[ROM][CDMA/VZW][2.3.5]Stock+Root Vanilla by dsb9938 (HEIMDALL)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10366-romcdmavzw235stockroot-vanilla/

Working modem.bin file use heimdall to flash http://www.4shared.c...OXpl/modem.html


----------



## Rivered82

lexriley said:


> Just some files I posted that might help out
> 
> STOCK DJ11 (Heimdall)
> http://www.4shared.c....Tab-Stock.html
> 
> STOCK OTA DJ11 TO EC02 OTA UPDATE.ZIP
> http://www.4shared.c...a11/update.html
> 
> STOCK OTA EC02 TO EI04A (GB 2.3.5) UPDATE.ZIP
> http://www.4shared.c...._to_EI04A.html
> 
> [ROM][CDMA/VZW][2.3.5]Stock+Root Vanilla by dsb9938 (HEIMDALL)
> http://rootzwiki.com...ckroot-vanilla/
> 
> """Working modem.bin file""" use heimdall to flash http://www.4shared.c...OXpl/modem.html


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! I fudged my modem playing around with my tab, and this brought my data back to life! I would suggest flashing it in odin, though. It soft bricked me every time I tried to flash it in heimdall.


----------

